# Black spot on tail of a neon tetra



## chaney (Nov 10, 2009)

I have 10 neon tetra's that I have had for around 8 months, but I noticed the other day one of them has a black spot on its tail. Not several spots, just one, large one, and it looks raised. I have looked at so many sites and searches but cannot find anything similar to what is on my neon. Despite the spot on the tail, it seems to swim fine and doesn't seem to be sick at all. Somebody please help and might know what it is.


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

There is a tiny little black worm that causes "black spot disease" in many fish species. Blackspot is usually considered pretty much harmless. Look it up and see if that's what you got.


----------



## chaney (Nov 10, 2009)

Thanks,I just looked up black spot, but they describe it as a small spots the size of a pin head and have also seen the photos. A lot of the symptoms I have read isn't really fitting what my neon has. My neon has one big black spot on the tail, more like a mole and it's not rubbing against ojects, it seems to behave normal, but it has a large spot.


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

It could be cancer, maybe. Yes, really. It happens.


----------

